# plowing in the new year



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

This should be fun


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

should not be too bad, does not seem very windy


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

I was more concerned with the drunks on the road. Thankfully there wasn't really any traffic last night.


----------

